# P228 ejecting issues



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a P228 (M11-A1) Last weekend. I fired it the 1st time the day after I bought it. I ran 50 round through the gun and 6 times it jammed up. The problem was the spent shell of the last round did not eject. The case stuck in the barrel and the next round out of the clip feed into the spent casing causing the jam. I would lock the slide, drop the magazine and dump the gun back and the shell would fall out. It was not stuck to the point of having to pry it out, but none the less it was jamming. I heard Sig's are the bomb when it comes to hand guns, but so far I very disappointed. Does anyone have advice on what my problem could be?


----------



## Miller319 (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you strip, clean and lube it? That OEM grease may be an issue.

I'm no expert but it could just be a stiff recoil spring. It's free to check, try leaving the action open (locking the slide back) for a couple of days and then hitting the range again. Clean and lube it as well


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

To piggyback on what Miller319 said -

An interesting fact: Most of the pistols returned to Sig for service are "repaired" by a thorough cleaning and lubrication. Sig has some good instructional videos on proper cleaning and lubrication here:

Sig Sauer Maintenance

The only thing I will add is that the inside of the magazine body may have a sticky substance on it from the packaging process. You may need to use something like Birchwood Casey Gunscrubber to completely remove it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys. I will try some of the suggestions. If I lock the slide back for a couple days to compress the spring, will it now be weak and cause other issues?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope - springs get weak through cycling between compressed and released so it shouldn't be an issue. I change mine once a year on my carry gun, but on my range guns it can be several years. Same with mag springs.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks SteamboatWillie. I will give locking the slide back for a couple days a try.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What ammo you shooting?


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I was shooting Magtech ammo the second time out shooting the gun. The 1st time was some cheap ammo I had to but at the gun range because they require you to buy their ammo. The 2nd time was at a buddy's house that lives out in the sticks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Trekman said:


> I was shooting Magtech ammo the second time out shooting the gun. The 1st time was some cheap ammo I had to but at the gun range because they require you to buy their ammo. The 2nd time was at a buddy's house that lives out in the sticks.


Well, isn't that convenient.......for them. :watching:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you didn't clean the gun before shooting it,do so first if it appeared to be a heavy oil or grease.Then try good ammo but I doubt it's a light ammo/recoil spring problem,but it could be out of spec brass in the rim area.Within the last 6 months I've seen 2 pieces of 45 brass that had no rim at all-freaky.If the gun is firing it's going fully into battery and the extractor should be grabbing the case,your probvlem is the extractor isn't keeping hold of it to pull it from the chamber.This problem pops up with steel cased ammo,the steel alloy doesn't shrink as fast as brass after the pressure and heat drop so the extractor has to work harder to pull them from the chamber.Eventually the extractor will be ruined or breaks.

If your extractor seems to have good pressure on it call Sig and ask them.To test the extractor either try pushing it outward against the spring or pull the slide off and slip a loaded round under it where it would sit while firing,the loaded round should not fall out if you roll the slide around,but a good shake will dislodge it.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I am all for contacting Sig Sauer, I have tried a dozen times and I cannot contact anyone. I have called and tried to leave messages, but all that happens is I get routed to a non existent voice message system. Their customer service is lousy.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Trekman said:


> I am all for contacting Sig Sauer, I have tried a dozen times and I cannot contact anyone. I have called and tried to leave messages, but all that happens is I get routed to a non existent voice message system. Their customer service is lousy.


My experience with them was 100% opposite in terms of getting a call answered when I had troubles with my 238. Not saying you're not being factual but that your experience is not the norm.

Let me look up some info and see if I can get you an email address or something.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

That would be awesome VAMarine. Any help I can get would be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Trekman said:


> That would be awesome VAMarine. Any help I can get would be appreciated.


If that address I sent you didst work let me know I've got some others.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

Which kind of magazines came with it? Made in the USA (Checkmates) or Made in Italy (Mec-gar)?

If they are Checkmates, that could be your problem.


----------



## lumbee1966 (Jul 3, 2013)

I had the same problems with my new M11 A1 and I returned it to SIG and they replaced the extractor spring. It seems they are aware of the problem but I wish they would have issued a recall. 

If the SIG Customer Service Representative gives you any problems ask to speak with their Customer Service Director Scott Therrien. He was very helpful.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I never got a single call e-mail or snail mail letter back from Sig. They have lousy customer service. I Got rid of the gun because they would not give me the time of day. I bought a glock 30 and like it so much, I bought a glock 23. Both perform flawlessly and never a feed issue. Too bad for Sig Sauer, I will just spend my money somewhere else since they don't care about their customers.


----------



## Workhorse_Sig (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow. I have called Sig customer service three times. I was on hold between 5 and 10 minutes each time and then spoke with a polite and knowledgeable rep. It is hard to understand how Trekman can have had such a poor experience. I have an M11A1 and it has been perfect so far - had it for five months now. Good, solid, Sig. I also have a P220 Elite in .45 and a 23 year old P225 single stack. All of these weapons have never failed to fire, feed or extract. Maybe Trekman was limp wristing? I hope he tries Sig again in the future. I own and shoot Glocks, 1911's by Dan Wesson, Wilson and STI, Ruger MK II, and others. I carry the M11A1 I LIKE the size and weight. I can hit what I aim at in combat speeds and practicing emergency reloads and types I, II and III malfunction clearing is easy to accomplish quickly.


----------

